

Show HN: Websec Weekly – Newsletter for web security enthusiasts - infosec-au
https://websecweekly.org

======
infosec-au
Disclaimer: I'm the author of this. The source code for most of it can be
found on github [1] and the motivation behind building it is documented on my
blog [2].

I'm happy to answer questions and take any feedback :) Thanks all.

[1]: [https://github.com/infosec-au/websec-weekly](https://github.com/infosec-
au/websec-weekly)

[2]: [https://shubh.am/introducing-websec-
weekly/](https://shubh.am/introducing-websec-weekly/)

~~~
mlacitation
Is there an online archive that I can view before signing up?

~~~
infosec-au
I just released this, so unfortunately I don't have an archive (yet).

However, you can view a fully filled example here:
[http://websecweekly.org/static/newsletters/example.html](http://websecweekly.org/static/newsletters/example.html)

Thanks!

~~~
karambahh
Great ressource, many thanks for releasing this. May I suggest showing this
example directly on the HP?

~~~
infosecau
Great idea! Done! :)

------
azdle
I really love the idea of the HipChat notifications! It puts this stuff in a
place where my coworkers and I can then easily have discussions about the
things posted.

I just added a notification token, should I have gotten anything in the room
by now? If not, I'd suggest a really simple welcome message, just so I know it
worked.

~~~
infosec-au
Ah! Good idea! I'll implement it now :)

The HipChat notifications go off at a fixed time (9AM and 9PM UTC) every day,
however in the future I may add a feature to let people set the time the bot
posts.

